# impossible de mettre une video sur itunes depuis une MAJ



## lyam (4 Mars 2010)

bonjour a tous,
il a une semaine, j'ai mis a jour itunes et depuis impossible de mettre des vidéos sur itune. Mes musiques se mettent impeccablement. Mais je n'arrive pas a mettre dez video MP4 sur itunes.
Auriez vous une idée. J'ai essayer importer , un glissez, et rien y fait.


----------



## MacSedik (5 Mars 2010)

tu peut préciser la taille de la vidéo? refait une conversion au format MP4 avec Handbrake par exemple?


----------

